# Crystal as played by 75,000 people



## Jon Snow (Mar 2, 2014)

Here we go guys

Cyndaquil, Totodile, or Chikorita?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2014)

Cyndaquil for the tits


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 2, 2014)

Cyndaquil would be my preferred choice.

Also I totally didn't set my alarm just for this...


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

cyndaquil foreva!

:33


----------



## Lasker (Mar 2, 2014)

Totodile!
So eager to see Morty's gym and the Ice path ^^


----------



## eHav (Mar 2, 2014)

im more of a totodile guy. we should let the other topic end as it ended and post only here from now on right?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 2, 2014)

yeah pls don't ruin the glorious last post in the other thread


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 2, 2014)

Heh, it's actually Pok?mon Crystal 

RIP Suicune?

We're named AJDNNW!


----------



## Golbez (Mar 2, 2014)

It begins.

The second madness storm of our time.


----------



## sadino (Mar 2, 2014)

Exactly same att than Red version.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

This music is nostalgic as fuck.


----------



## eHav (Mar 2, 2014)

i played pokemon gold more than i played yellow, gen II will always be my favourite


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

LOL I forgot about the phone. 

Who are we always gonna call?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 2, 2014)

AJ Dan


----------



## Slice (Mar 2, 2014)

What is it with the democracy timer up there? Did he get rid of the voting?


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 2, 2014)

We got a Totodile! I can live with that.


----------



## eHav (Mar 2, 2014)

totodile with no nickname.. damn i liked the nicknames


----------



## Golbez (Mar 2, 2014)

Totodile, eh? A fine choice. Now have fun giving it surf, wahaha.


----------



## Slice (Mar 2, 2014)

What idiot pressed B to skip the naming?


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

NPC cofirms totodile is adorable.

Good.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> What is it with the democracy timer up there? Did he get rid of the voting?



I don't know, but I hope we don't automatically swap every hour. That'll probably kill the game.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

Only issue with totodile... Is it doesn't learn waterfall.


----------



## Slice (Mar 2, 2014)

A full hour of democracy would be terrible.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 2, 2014)

First pokemon battle is against Pidgey. HMMMMMmmm.


----------



## Slice (Mar 2, 2014)

The very first encounter being a Pidgey.
I can't believe this.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

Dem laserbeams. pek


----------



## Golbez (Mar 2, 2014)

Laser Beam Totodile already becoming a thing, hah.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

We've gotta look at totodile more in the party.

I like the dance. 

God I need to replay crystal. These animations are bringing back memories everywhere.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 2, 2014)

"Looks at avatar"

I swear, they better get a Hoppip. 

... Though, I have no idea how they'd train it, since it doesn't even learn an attack till level 10, and getting it there in this mess, well...


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 2, 2014)

Items being in different pockets are gonna be a problem


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

Golbez said:


> "Looks at avatar"
> 
> I swear, they better get a Hoppip.
> 
> ... Though, I have no idea how they'd train it, since it doesn't even learn an attack till level 10, and getting it there in this mess, well...



I love hoppip's sprite in crystal.

"Does that look like the face of mercy to you!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2014)

Las0r Beam Totodile


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 2, 2014)

47 minutes and 20 seconds, first wipe. To a Sentret.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

Well this is going pretty much like the first time.

Time to grind on jesus's 

EDIT

Doesn't route 29 need backtracking to get through... Damnit already foiled by ledges.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 2, 2014)

Democracy mode is on...this is going to be terrible.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

Shit there's no bar as well...

Does this mean we can't leave democracy?


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

Omg we're out of democracy simply by voting anarchy?

This might be easier.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 2, 2014)

I'd still prefer Democracy only take over when ultimately necessary. This hourly swap out will be annoying.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

These ledges. 

Already causing fear.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

Just seen the flaw to this system...

It removes all the people who spammed democracy and anarchy into the chat.

Which means they're now spamming commands. And the amount of commands is too much to even move.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 2, 2014)

Joey's Rattata = Jay Leno's son


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 2, 2014)

This automatic Democracy thing is so annoying. 

The hourly inconvenience.


----------



## Darth (Mar 2, 2014)

should just renname the thread to Twitch Plays Pokemon honestly. 

It's not like there's consistently 75,000 people playing at all times.


----------



## Slice (Mar 2, 2014)

I have missed it twice now. 
How does the new Democracy work?


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 2, 2014)

Basically after every hour of Anarchy, Democracy kicks in automatically. We can turn it off by inputting Anarchy, in which Democracy turns off and will begin again in an hour.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

Azeruth said:


> This automatic Democracy thing is so annoying.
> 
> The hourly inconvenience.



One thing it does well is clear the backlog of commands.

But yeah the old system was better.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

Laughing irl at this.


----------



## Slice (Mar 2, 2014)

Azeruth said:


> Basically after every hour of Anarchy, Democracy kicks in automatically. We can turn it off by inputting Anarchy, in which Democracy turns off and will begin again in an hour.



Oh i see. A majority vote for anarchy turns it on for a full hour.
This will never be turned on for an extended period.

I have to admit i never played GEN2. Are there things like the Safari Zone?


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 2, 2014)

Haha, good one CA


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> Oh i see. A majority vote for anarchy turns it on for a full hour.
> This will never be turned on for an extended period.
> 
> I have to admit i never played GEN2. Are there things like the Safari Zone?



I don't think there is a Safari Zone in Gen2. The one in Kanto is closed. I see one that was added for HeartGold/SoulSilver.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 2, 2014)

ahahahahahahahaha totodile just fainted


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 2, 2014)

democracy lasted for a grand total of 5 seconds


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Laughing irl at this.



The horror


----------



## hehey (Mar 2, 2014)

do they even have pokeball's yet?


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 2, 2014)

Level 13 Totodile vs. Rival's level 5 Chikorita.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 2, 2014)

Did they nickname Silver?


----------



## hehey (Mar 2, 2014)

G/S/C low leveled opponents will make this run a cakewalk....


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

hehey said:


> G/S/C low leveled opponents will make this run a cakewalk....



Lol it's not that their low leveled...

It's just that we can't stop grinding. 

Clair will probably wreck us though when we first battle her.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Mar 2, 2014)

They didn't nickname Silver.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

TheFoxsCloak said:


> They didn't nickname Silver.



So he's called silver?

Or do we need to go back to elm?


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Mar 2, 2014)

No, he's called Silver. I think someone hit the b button on the naming screen.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

Ahh ok.

Btw we just caught a pidgey. 

Incoming phoenix jesus jokes.


----------



## hehey (Mar 2, 2014)

They caught Pidgey.... is this the second coming?


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

^I'm calling this one either pheonix or weak jesus.

Depends on how it turns out. 

Also it just occured to me. We better get and keep togepi in our team.

There's never enough togepi art. :33


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

And lo! It doth begin.



(From reddit.)


----------



## Lasker (Mar 2, 2014)

It reminds me that the first time I played Pok?mon Gold I didn't understand we could chose the rival's name and told the policeman his name was ???.


----------



## hehey (Mar 2, 2014)

Gold was my first game, didn't know you could switch teh order of the pokes, ended up with a level 58 Meganium and the next highest was a level 18 Pidgeotto....

Didnt know how to finish teh Team Rocket Plot at Goldenrod, so i was stuck with 7 badges and nowhere to go.... pressed New Game......


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

Lasker said:


> It reminds me that the first time I played Pok?mon Gold I didn't understand we could chose the rival's name and told the policeman his name was ???.





Also we caught a sentret and named it ADiiiiiihh

Or  for short.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 2, 2014)

Lasker said:


> It reminds me that the first time I played Pok?mon Gold I didn't understand we could chose the rival's name and told the policeman his name was ???.



I did too.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2014)

Now the AI will suck slightly less


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Mar 2, 2014)

Just caught a Caterpie of all things.

I'm seeing a lot of "Oxxy Ozbourne" in the chat.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 2, 2014)

Dat OXXOZZ -:! Caterpie welcome to the team!


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

Lol did we just stick a penis at the end of her name? 

Oh god.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2014)

CA182 said:


> And lo! It doth begin.
> 
> 
> 
> (From reddit.)



And here we go. 


And Oxxy it is pek


----------



## Golbez (Mar 2, 2014)

They caught Caterpie and Sentret, yet no Hoppips? This I cannot accept!


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

Golbez said:


> They caught Caterpie and Sentret, yet no Hoppips? This I cannot accept!



Hoppip is rare. 

The fact we've seen so many should show you just how long we spent on route 29.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Mar 2, 2014)

Democracy happened, and it stayed for all of one vote


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

Btw if anyone's still having trouble with the chat and all the spam do this.

1) Copy everything from   

2) Go to the tpp page. Hit CTRL + SHIFT + K

3) Paste everything in. Hit Enter. 

And the chat should work alright then.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Mar 2, 2014)

Hah. The chat was all geared up for Totodile to evolve...at 16.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 2, 2014)

Haven't watched the live stream, but the music and colors in _Silver_ made me sick when I was a kid, especially during the night. Hopefully since it's _Crystal_ it is a bit different.


----------



## Island (Mar 2, 2014)

Have a I missed anything important? This is the first time I've been on since they started.

Edit: They got a phone call from Youngster Joey. lel


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 2, 2014)

We finally healed, maybe now someone other than Totodile will get some experience.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 2, 2014)

They better switch it out soon, otherwise the end result will be Tototile solo'ing the entire game, or utter devastation should it ever be accidently released.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 2, 2014)

They're in the gym, Pidgey got one level and Democracy kicked in.

They won in Anarchy, lol Falkner's level 7 Pidgey and level 9 Pidgeotto.


----------



## Island (Mar 2, 2014)

One down, 15 to go.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

Need to train the squirrel.

I have sooo many gifs and shit for squirrels to spam.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

Apparently we beat faulkner when I wasn't looking. 

[YOUTUBE]vbNyV_CMRc8[/YOUTUBE]

Battle starts at 3:40


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 2, 2014)

We need to turn animations on!


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 2, 2014)

They stopped Totodile from evolving.


----------



## Island (Mar 2, 2014)

Unsurprising. You just need one person to press B.

IIRC, the streamer stopped the B button from being allowed to be pressed when Bird Jesus evolved.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

Island said:


> Unsurprising. You just need one person to press B.
> 
> IIRC, the streamer stopped the B button from being allowed to be pressed when Bird Jesus evolved.



Lol I thought the stream froze. 

That and the lag meant people were so busy spamming a they didn't spam b.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

TheFoxsCloak said:


>



All of the comics he did were amazing. 

I hope he keeps them up for crystal.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 2, 2014)

They didn't evolve Totodile again 

[Youtube]Q4UDZk8eiHI[/Youtube]


----------



## Island (Mar 2, 2014)

TheFoxsCloak said:


>


This comic fucked me up.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ RIOT ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ
 ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ RIOT ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ
 ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ RIOT ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ
 ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ RIOT ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ

I love this.


----------



## Island (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 2, 2014)

//HbS


----------



## CA182 (Mar 2, 2014)

No! This must not happen again. Noooooooo. 

To many childhood feelz. 

If a pink butterfree appears. Lets fucking slay it!


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 2, 2014)

They hatched Togepi.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2014)

Swearing at whomever that's calling


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2014)

Ruins of Alph theme 

There's just no way to get an Unown tho


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 2, 2014)

would be nice to have it as a god.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 2, 2014)

Caught a Wooper, no nickname.

Final member of the 6 Pok?mon party, and will be another underleveled Pok?mon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2014)

Our team can learn all HMs tho IIRC.

We forgot Leer.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 2, 2014)

They deleted Leer from Totodile and STILL haven't let him evolve!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2014)

totodile only run


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 2, 2014)

Azeruth said:


> They deleted Leer from Totodile and STILL haven't let him evolve!



Base Croc Deity.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 2, 2014)

Democracy took over for a while because Totodile was close to a level up. Despite traveling a decent distance and picking up a potion, we never faced a Pok?mon and Anarchy came back. Naturally Totodile was B-spammed out of evolution again.


----------



## hehey (Mar 2, 2014)

I tried to beat Gold version without evolving my starter once, had a level 20+ Chikorita and i couldn't get past Bugsy's Scyther.... once gave in and i evolved into Bayleaf it was a cakewalk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2014)

We can still get Gyrados and Suicune later.. But then we'd have to use the dreaded PC for that.


----------



## sadino (Mar 3, 2014)

.Unless they use the master ball on him(Suicune).The Red Gyarados is so squishy that i don't think it's worth it.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 3, 2014)

I see they beat Bugsy while I was asleep and are in Whitney's gym.

And Pidgey's up to level 17!

Togepi's at 10, ADiiiiihhh (Sentret) is 7, OXXOZZ -: (Caterpie) is 5, Wooper is 7, and Totodile is 25


----------



## hehey (Mar 3, 2014)

GS Ball? dont  remember taht, a mod?


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 3, 2014)

Probably, there were mentions of possibly modding Red's team at Mt. Silver so maybe they added the GS Ball.

They whited out on Whitney.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 3, 2014)

Don't you need the GS Ball for Celebi?


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 3, 2014)

If you place the GS Ball at the shrine in Ilex Forest it is supposed to summon Celebi and then you can catch it.

But I think it was only possible in the Japanese versions of the game. According to Bulbapedia:



> In the Japanese version of Pok?mon Crystal, players could use the Pok?mon Mobile System GB to obtain a GS Ball as an event item which they could take to Ilex Forest. Using it at the forest's shrine would prompt an encounter where a wild Celebi could be captured. However, no equivalent event was ever offered to players of the English version of the game, thus rendering the GS Ball unusable, and under normal circumstances, unattainable. A modified version of the Celebi Egg glitch will spawn a GS Ball as a held item.



So it's probably a mod.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 3, 2014)

Still infuriates me that I can't get Celebi in Soul Silver


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 3, 2014)

They beat Whitney. Rollout missed twice.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 3, 2014)

Wait, is Totodile unable to evolve now? They lvl'd up in the fight but no evolve screen?


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 3, 2014)

They keep canceling the evolution by spamming b. You might have blinked and missed it or something.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 3, 2014)

yeah that seems to make the most sense

fucking hyped for the Red fight in 3 weeks time


----------



## CA182 (Mar 3, 2014)

The red fight will be mental...

Do I even want to win?


----------



## soulnova (Mar 3, 2014)

Jesus, they need to let them evolve. It will wreck their shit later. Hopefully democracy can take over at night... all the good stuff happens at night.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 3, 2014)

Democracy took over at the Daycare and accessed the PC. Once again they are struggling with the input delay. You can't release a Pok?mon unless you try to deposit them, and even that is the 3rd option on deposit.

After repeatedly over-correcting with "b" Todd called. This allowed Anarchy to resume. Which is causing a mass deposit now.

They have Totodile and Sentret, renamed VV. They got the egg though. Some people are saying Pidgey was released. Not sure.

Stream is down now. It's back up.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 3, 2014)

This could be the best thing the tpp fandom has made so far.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 3, 2014)

... What the? 

I saw all the Pokemon being thrown into the PC. Was totally expecting one or more to be released, hah.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 3, 2014)

Right now it seems we're stuck with Totodile, VV the Sentret, and whatever the Odd Egg hatches into:



> Will hatch into a Pichu, Cleffa, Igglybuff, Tyrogue, Smoochum, Elekid, or Magby that knows Dizzy Punch.



I don't think we'll be attempting the PC anytime soon, so Pidgey, Togepi, Wooper, and Caterpie are pretty much gone and if we catch anything new, they will be the replacements.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 3, 2014)

I hope we end up with either magby or smoochum.

Magby would be good for Janine and pryce.
Smoochum would be good for the hell that is clair. I see that kingdra absolutely destroying us a few times.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 3, 2014)

When totodile evolves this is the only song that'll be going through my mind.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 3, 2014)

They're in the PC, everyone's still there.

....Sentret is gone. Released gone.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 3, 2014)

SENTRET HAS BEEN RELEASED.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 3, 2014)

Admiral Addy!!!!! Nooooo


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 3, 2014)

They did get Togepi, Pidgey, and OXXOZZ :- the Caterpie out.


----------



## Island (Mar 3, 2014)

CA182 said:


> I hope we end up with either magby or smoochum.


C3KO makes his triumphant return.

Also, Redditors have finally figured out the rom that we're playing. It allows us to potentially acquire every species, including Celebi and the other starters.


----------



## GMF (Mar 3, 2014)

Um......Is Totodile the Pikachu of this series?


----------



## CA182 (Mar 3, 2014)

Island said:


> C3KO makes his triumphant return.
> 
> Also, Redditors have finally figured out the rom that we're playing. It allows us to potentially acquire every species, *including Celebi and the other starters.*



Explain. 

If we could catch a cyndaquil...


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 3, 2014)

did we just see a shiny ditto?


----------



## Island (Mar 3, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Explain.
> 
> If we could catch a cyndaquil...


The game is isn't a standard Crystal rom. It's a hack of Crystal made specifically for emulators that allows the player to acquire every Pok?mon. I'd post a link, but I'm 99% sure that I'm not allowed to.

Presumably, taking the GS Ball to the shrine will cause Celebi to appear.


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Azeruth (Mar 3, 2014)

DEMOCRACY EVOLVED TOTODILE! HUZZAH!

CROCONAW!

I think Croconaw evolves into Feraligatr at 30.


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 3, 2014)

so it'll evolve at 50?


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 3, 2014)

They already stopped him from evolving once


----------



## GMF (Mar 3, 2014)

His lasers are OP. 

If only they had rare candy, then they could use that to evolve Croconaw while Democracy is going.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 3, 2014)

Croconaw is out of PP for all of his moves and is stuck using Struggle 

They whited out because of it.

They didn't let Pidgey evolve either.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh yeah, there's also this


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 3, 2014)

Killed Sudowoodo with 2 water guns 

hp went to red after first one

should've caught it, which many cried over


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 3, 2014)

The Odd Egg hatched into a Smoochum.


----------



## eHav (Mar 3, 2014)

well we just hatched a nicky minaj so its all good


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 3, 2014)

I was wondering what would hatch from their egg. I remember mine was a shiny Smoochum 


Jon Snow said:


> Oh yeah, there's also this



HELL...


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 3, 2014)

They caught 2 Hoothoots and Pidgey is at the Daycare.

They just caught a Drowzee. Nicknamed :n.

One of the Hoothoots was dropped off, the other is in the PC.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 4, 2014)

*From Island's blog


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 4, 2014)

At least it will learn moves faster


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 4, 2014)

wel'p.

So much for the Base Croc Guardian Deity for the Second Coming of Bird Jesus.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 4, 2014)

I saw a Koffing in the party so looking around for updates I see they caught a Koffing (named WWWEEE) and got Eevee, Smoochum and Drowzee were deposited, and Caterpie evolved into Metapod. And they got Feraligatr and taught it Surf!

They just caught a Raticate and named it ABBBDDDDDD.

They caught a Zubat and woke the Legendary Beasts.


----------



## Island (Mar 4, 2014)

We are at Ecruteak Gym.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 4, 2014)

Democracy beat the Gym Puzzle and some trainers, while Anarchy resumed during the fight with Morty.

Anarchy threw a Pok? Ball at Haunter and got Feraligatr killed. 

Haunter killed itself against Eevee by spamming Charm while suffering from it's burn from Togepi's Metronome using Sacred Fire.

They whited out, no Democracy to redo the puzzle either.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2014)

When Anarchy screws up it screws everyone up


----------



## CA182 (Mar 4, 2014)

Azeruth said:


> Democracy beat the Gym Puzzle and some trainers, while Anarchy resumed during the fight with Morty.
> 
> Anarchy threw a Pok? Ball at Haunter and got Feraligatr killed.
> 
> ...



Dat prince omelette.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 4, 2014)

Democracy took over...and quickly went back to Anarchy.


----------



## Island (Mar 4, 2014)

This is going to take awhile.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 4, 2014)

The other issue is even if Democracy takes over, we don't have the trainer battles to prevent us from overshooting the input lag anymore. They should have just stayed in Democracy the first time and A9 spammed to beat Morty.


----------



## GMF (Mar 4, 2014)

Did Democracy just last for like two seconds there?  *sigh*

Legends say that AJDNNW's spirit is still trying to reach Morty till this very day.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 4, 2014)

We're going to make it! WE'RE GUNNA MAKE IT!

*goes left and warps back at the last tile*

NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## CA182 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ghosts.

Our immortal enemy.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 4, 2014)

Democracy beat it this time. As long as we don't throw Pok? Balls at Morty in Anarchy we should beat him and end this nightmare.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 4, 2014)

The Elite Floor has been defeated. 

Let's see if they'll actually win against Morty this time.

>Gengar uses Dream Eater.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 4, 2014)

And they lost to Morty. No Democracy for a while for the puzzle too.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ghosts reign eternal!


----------



## hehey (Mar 4, 2014)

the only trainer i ever gave my number to in these games was Picnicker Liz....


----------



## CA182 (Mar 4, 2014)

I gave my number to the based guy who knew the "combinations."

Shit like defence curl + rollout.


----------



## GMF (Mar 4, 2014)

All they had to do was click spam Surf. 

And now they're not even in the city anymore...


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 4, 2014)

They finally beat Morty and got Strength.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 5, 2014)

They taught Strength to their Raticate and are working on the Cianwood Gym, since it requires Strength to move boulders.

Looking at what has happened while I was asleep they got stuck at the PC for a while. Drowzee was released.


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 5, 2014)

they want to release the gator cause it makes the run too easy....


----------



## Millefeuille (Mar 5, 2014)

New song out.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 5, 2014)

They finally got to Chuck and crushed him.

They have Fly now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2014)

Waking Snorlax is gonna be tough as shit


----------



## CA182 (Mar 5, 2014)

They beat chuck huh?

Onto janine then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2014)

That girl destroyed me in my first playthrough... 


btw, our team sux hard


----------



## CA182 (Mar 5, 2014)

Khris said:


> That girl destroyed me in my first playthrough...
> 
> btw, our team sux hard



She wrecked nearly everyone on their first playthrough.

If only because no one knew what the steel type was weak against, unless they'd researched beforehand. 

Still talking of playthoughs. I once did a silver playthrough where I took the world down with graveler.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2014)

I thought Steelix was just like Onix and started spamming razor leaf  

Got bombarded as my surf user was a HM slave Sentret


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 5, 2014)

I keep seeing people in the chat calling for Feraligatr's release. I can't see how that would do anything good aside from pissing off a ton of people that are playing this. The number of viewers/players has already dropped below 30,000.

It's not like they have any Pok?mon aside from Feraligatr that can fight anyway. If they aren't getting massacred for being underlevel then they're running away from winnable wild battles.


----------



## sadino (Mar 5, 2014)

Janine was the toughest Gym leader for me too.

Back when types were restricted to physical or special some pokes were really bullshit.Oh hey best stat against my only weakness!I don't remember why but magnemite was a nightmare on both gen 2 and 3 for me.


----------



## GMF (Mar 5, 2014)

Azeruth said:


> I keep seeing people in the chat calling for Feraligatr's release. I can't see how that would do anything good aside from pissing off a ton of people that are playing this. The number of viewers/players has already dropped below 30,000.
> 
> It's not like they have any Pok?mon aside from Feraligatr that can fight anyway. If they aren't getting massacred for being underlevel then they're running away from winnable wild battles.



From what I saw in the chat it looks like for some reason they think Gator killed their fun.

What's up with their obsession for releasing pokemon in general?


----------



## Golbez (Mar 5, 2014)

Welp, I figured something like this would happen if the starter got all the xp. Doesn't help that the level scaling of the opponents in G/S/C is atrocious.

As for releasing the LaserGator, it doesn't help that there's apparently one or more spambots who keeps saying "Democracy and Feraligatr killed the run" every minute or so.

... Atleast, I assume it's a bot. It has been going for hours.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 5, 2014)

They just got obliterated by Jasmine's Magnemite.

Togepi got released.


----------



## GMF (Mar 5, 2014)

Welp, they released Togepi I hope they're happy about trying to release Gator.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 5, 2014)

They deposited Smoochum and withdrew Eevee as well. But Prince Omelette is gone.


----------



## GMF (Mar 5, 2014)

Azeruth said:


> They deposited Smoochum and withdrew Eevee as well. But Prince Omelette is gone.



Eevee will probably get released to at some point because as they say "The PC demands blood". X__X


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 5, 2014)

Feraligatr just wrecked Jasmine in response


----------



## GMF (Mar 6, 2014)

They royally screwed up catching Gyarados and are now blaming Feraligatr.  Though it probably wouldn't have happened anyway since they only had 3 pokeballs.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 6, 2014)

Looked up their current team via the Google plus , Wooper got released. They got Pidgey/Brian out of the Daycare and I'm guessing the Hoothoot that was there too as well, since he's suddenly level 30 and not 15. And Feraligatr was nicknamed AAAAAtttta. 1 open party slot right now.

At least they have some leveled Pok?mon I guess


----------



## soulnova (Mar 6, 2014)

Jasmine was never a problem with me. I don't remember exactly, but I guess I had either a ground pokemon on the party. I guessed she would use electric related pokemon because of the Ampharos.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 6, 2014)

If they release Gatr, they'll only be crying for his graces down the road


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 6, 2014)

Waterfall is required to progress as well, right? Because right now no one in the team, including Feraligatr, can learn Waterfall. Vaporeon can if they manage to get a Water Stone and evolve Eevee.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 6, 2014)

Azeruth said:


> Waterfall is required to progress as well, right? Because right now no one in the team, including Feraligatr, can learn Waterfall. Vaporeon can *if they manage to get a Water Stone* and evolve Eevee.



Fire stone here we come.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 6, 2014)

They finally got to Pryce with Democracy. The only survivor was Feraligatr but they beat him.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 6, 2014)

Soon the true challenge of Johto will begin...Ice Path 

It'll make this run of Pryce's gym look like sweet bliss


----------



## Scizor (Mar 6, 2014)

This is awesome


----------



## Breadman (Mar 6, 2014)

They've spent a good few hours trying to release the dang thing..... 


I'm sorry, but this is something where you need democracy. While having a chaotic runthrough is fun at times, how can people watch all of this for such a long period of time?


----------



## Island (Mar 7, 2014)

Furosuto said:


> I'm sorry, but this is something where you need democracy. While having a chaotic runthrough is fun at times, *how can people watch all of this for such a long period of time?*


You aren't supposed to.

It was simple during Red because one could check in every couple hours to see if we've made progress at a particular roadblock, and if not, check back later.

It was good for the casual viewer because the game moved slow enough for them to be able to check in periodically but fast enough during gym battles and other major events that he or she could sit down for awhile and watch the stream in his or her free time.

Now, we don't get stuck anywhere for more than a couple hours, which makes the pace significantly faster.

I'd argue that part of the reason viewership has dropped so much is because people can't keep up anymore and have thus lost interest.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 7, 2014)

They are trying to get into Ice Path right now, although a ledge is hindering their attempts 

Eevee has the Exp. Share on and none of the party Pok?mon know Strength which I believe is needed for the puzzles here, but some party members can learn it.

They were about to enter but got another down troll that sent them over the ledge right at the entrance and then flew to New Bark Town. 

Eevee evolved into Espeon. They taught Shuckle Strength.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow, the drop was pretty enormous. From 80k they went to only 13k users watching/playing it live.

Seems people get bored eventually. I blame the uncreative fanbase.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm still watching.

Honestly it's the lack of good memes from this which is killing it. Plus we have no new god to look upto and aim for.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2014)

I blame how easier it got. Democracy can make everything easier. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 8, 2014)

i dont think Democracy's to blame here,since they're mainly in Anarchy mode.the more interest people lose,the less people there are,the easier to progress it gets


----------



## Golbez (Mar 8, 2014)

Frankly, there's a new interpretation of why the views have dropped on their SubReddit every single day - and a million repeats of the same words.

It's probably a combination of the general easiness of G/S/C, Anarchy/Democracy Wars, dwindling interest after the first game, the "been there, done that", etc, etc, etc.

Can't be the LazorGator anymore. The other Pokemon's levels are much closer to it now.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 8, 2014)

They completed Ice Path and are now in Blackthorn City. They got the Waterfall HM but no one can learn it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 8, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Laughing irl at this.



This is pretty close to happening


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 8, 2014)

Pidgeot knows Fly, so if it happens and Democracy kicks in they could Fly back.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 8, 2014)

Golbez said:


> Frankly, there's a new interpretation of why the views have dropped on their SubReddit every single day - and a million repeats of the same words.
> 
> It's probably a combination of the general easiness of G/S/C, Anarchy/Democracy Wars, dwindling interest after the first game, the "been there, done that", etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Can't be the LazorGator anymore. The other Pokemon's levels are much closer to it now.



I lost interest after the first game.

Once it was proven that 75,000 people could all play Pokemon at once and manage to beat the game, I said, "Neat! " and peaced out.

Now if they had taken G/S/C a different direction by changing something up, like replacing democracy with some other political ideology that changes gameplay...Well, then I'd be all in.


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 8, 2014)

how could ya implement other political ideologies though?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2014)

Dictatorship?


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> Dictatorship?



Where one man gets all the fame, cash, and decides everything


















Might as well watch a let's play dohoho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2014)

Make it so the program randomly picks one person on the irc chat.. Now that's a twist


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 8, 2014)

imperialism.the other streams could use some democracy


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> Make it so the program randomly picks one person on the irc chat.. Now that's a twist



One person is randomly selected from the chat to control the next 5 moves. After that a new person, and so on.

It's losing it's hold on me too, but I keep it open and check it every so often. I use the document a lot now to see if I missed anything major.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 8, 2014)

Or a system of wealth; those who post more have a vote with more weight.

Anyway. Speaking from my own point of view, losing interest had little to do with the system used. I lost interest because the novelty wore of. I think they'd have been better off waiting for at least 1 month.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 9, 2014)

They taught Whirlpool to Feraligatr, making him pretty much an HM slave at this point with Cut and Surf.

They got the Rising Badge and a Dratini named KT. Finally a Pok?mon that can learn Waterfall.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 9, 2014)

They didn't catch Suicune? 

Or is that attempt still to come?


----------



## Golbez (Mar 9, 2014)

MASTER BALL WAS USED ON A GOLDEEN.

SPLENDID PERFORMANCE!


----------



## CA182 (Mar 9, 2014)

Golbez said:


> MASTER BALL WAS USED ON A GOLDEEN.
> 
> SPLENDID PERFORMANCE!



PERFECTION.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 9, 2014)

Now they won't catch Suicune.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 9, 2014)

Fuck Yeah, Goldeen!


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks like a new mode has replaced both Anarchy and Democracy. It's like a speedier version of Democracy now.

That mode didn't last very long 

They brought the mode back.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 9, 2014)

I believe they messed up with the ledge below Blackthorn.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 9, 2014)

Welp, the hivemind decided to run off and face against Suicune, and they bought 99 Pokeballs to try and capture it.

Sadly, despite people's attempts, they still downed it without a single ball being thrown.


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 9, 2014)

I haven't paid much attention to this one, are there some great comics coming out of this thing like the last time?


----------



## Golbez (Mar 9, 2014)

Well, if ya pay attention to their  now and then, there's been quite a few gems popping up.

People are still making plenty of content.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## GMF (Mar 10, 2014)

Found this on YT by accident while looking up what happened with Goldeen. Apparently this was destined to happen (read the comments).  Geez I should really be sleeping. 

[YOUTUBE]JLTrSpwZbgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Millefeuille (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Xeogran (Mar 10, 2014)

HAHAHA, I personally helped them catch a second Doduo 
It's better with 10k people than 75k. Atleast then you can have some little influence on this game and actually get a chance.

EDIT: THEY JUST ENCOUNTERED A SHINY RHYHORN

*Spoiler*: __ 



and killed it 




EDIT2: Not sure if it was Shiny anymore


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 10, 2014)

They're back to the old system and are at a PC again. Dragonair, Shuckle, and Pidgeot got deposited and they are at Indigo Plateau.

And we're at the Elite Four. The team is Feraligatr, Espeon, Hoothoot, and Onix. That's it.


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 10, 2014)

why no Noctowl? o.O


----------



## Golbez (Mar 10, 2014)

Cuz HootHoot has been consistently killed throughout the run and denied evolution once.

They won't be getting far, hah.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 10, 2014)

They beat Will but only Feraligatr is left. 

They lost to Koga after trying to catch his Muk a couple of times.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Mar 11, 2014)

We're going to need a better team. A boltbeam user would be nice.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2014)

Gen2 Elite Four theme 






No really...


----------



## CA182 (Mar 11, 2014)

Just caught up to where we are. 

I'm impressed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2014)

Stopped Steelix from evolving


----------



## CA182 (Mar 11, 2014)

Khris said:


> Stopped *Steelix* from evolving



They wot m8?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2014)

I meant Onix


----------



## Totally not a cat (Mar 11, 2014)

How did they manage to make Onix evolve again?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2014)

Not a clue.. Maybe a hack?


----------



## Golbez (Mar 11, 2014)

They encountered a Cyndaquil waaaay back in the Burned Tower. It's a hacked-for-emulator version.

Basically, it allows every single Pokemon to be obtained without needing to trade. Onix and all other trade-evolving pokemon evolve through levels or stones instead.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Mar 11, 2014)

That makes sense. Also, the fans have been pretty insipired these days. By level 52 Espeon will have Bite, Sand attack, Psychic and Morning sun, I'm impressed that's actually very decent.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 12, 2014)

They used a Rare Candy on Onix under Democracy to evolve him into Steelix.


----------



## GMF (Mar 12, 2014)

They've defeated the pokemon league. 
*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



I enjoyed watching Feraligatr survive all those Hyper Beams and come through at the end.  They're on the way to Kanto now.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 12, 2014)

haven't been paying too much attention to this run :/

I just don't feel it has the... "lore" the previous game had

Still hyped AS FUCK for the final battle though


----------



## CA182 (Mar 12, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> haven't been paying too much attention to this run :/
> 
> I just don't feel it has the... "lore" the previous game had
> 
> Still hyped AS FUCK for the final battle though



This game is all about the final battle.

Although I might start watching it all, since kanto memories.

The kanto gyms are my favourite forever.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 12, 2014)

Golbez said:


> They encountered a Cyndaquil waaaay back in the Burned Tower. It's a hacked-for-emulator version.
> 
> Basically, it allows every single Pokemon to be obtained without needing to trade. Onix and all other trade-evolving pokemon evolve through levels or stones instead.



does that mean we get to fight lord helix bird jesus for end game?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 12, 2014)

^That is exactly what it means


----------



## GMF (Mar 12, 2014)

Stopped watching for a bit. They are back at the elite four. Someone must have used fly............


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 13, 2014)

75,000?

More like 9,000


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 13, 2014)

They've got 5 of the 8 Kanto badges. They need the Boulder, Volcano, and Earth Badges.

I haven't been watching it all that much lately though.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 13, 2014)

At the rate they're going...

They'll be facing down the true lord tomorrow or the day after. (GMT)


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 13, 2014)

Were they in the Safari Zone?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Mar 14, 2014)

Guys, we did it, we beated Misty!


----------



## Golbez (Mar 14, 2014)

Fight against Red is off. His first pokemon is... ZAPDOS?

Hahaha, they really managed to hack his old team in. 

Anywho, AJ was destroyed, having only the Gator and Brian left by the time we reached Red. And Zapdos missed Thunder like 3 times.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 14, 2014)

Golbez said:


> Fight against Red is off. His first pokemon is... ZAPDOS?
> 
> Hahaha, they really managed to hack his old team in.
> 
> Anywho, AJ was destroyed, having only the Gator and Brian left by the time we reached Red. And Zapdos missed Thunder like 3 times.



It appears the years haven't changed anything.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 14, 2014)

Wait, they already got to Red?

I guess the playerbase decrease sure speeded up things


----------



## Bioness (Mar 14, 2014)

Golbez said:


> Fight against Red is off. His first pokemon is... ZAPDOS?
> 
> Hahaha, they really managed to hack his old team in.
> 
> Anywho, AJ was destroyed, having only the Gator and Brian left by the time we reached Red. And Zapdos missed Thunder like 3 times.



Considering the game set up I don't see how it should be that difficult to alter the computer characters.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 14, 2014)

The first battle against Red

[YOUTUBE]UWwBDJmmMPQ[/YOUTUBE]

The result was highly fitting.

Key Note - After 3 battles of zapdos wreckage, we still don't know if the team is set up to be at the levels we had from the last game or the levels red had in gen 2.

Zapdos being 81 works both ways.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2014)

Someone suggested Twitch plays Sudoku


----------



## alekos23 (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Azeruth (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't know how much I'd watch an Emerald run. Maybe to see who they get as a starter...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2014)

Gen3 remakes confirmed


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 14, 2014)

They are facing Red again, with only 5 Pok?mon in the team though. Feraligatr is the last one remaining.

Feraligatr beat Zapdos and ATV was sent out at level 77. Feraligatr beat ATV and out came Lord Helix at level 75. Lord Helix down, out came AIR at level 77. They whited out at AIR.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 14, 2014)

Countdown to Emerald has been initiated. It'll start exactly one week from now.

Red hasn't been beaten yet, but they'll most likely make it before that time. Also, they seem to have the same moves as the original team too. ATV used Leech Life for not-so-massive damage, hah.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 15, 2014)

GATR THE GODSLAYER

MISSION, COMPRETE


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 15, 2014)

What now? Wandering around doing nothing 'till Emerald starts?


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 15, 2014)

Of course they beat him while I was away. Oh well. Something tells me that while I believe I won't watch...I'll still end up keeping a tab open with Emerald.


----------



## Shiny (Mar 16, 2014)

how they completed the game?  the clusterfuck is huge to even beat the first gym


----------



## Kirito (Mar 16, 2014)

english and japanese theme songs of TPP

they sound awesome, surprisingly 

[YOUTUBE]pYb8ux67W2E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wgsHyPSoX-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 16, 2014)

they would probably have had a much harder time fighting red's normal team than this one.


----------



## Pineapples (Mar 18, 2014)

I didn't really follow Crystal as much as the Red playthrough. But when I heard that they were fighting their Red's championship team, I could not possibly just ignore... 

The final fight against Red, especially the ending between Feraligatr and BJ, was absolutely glorious.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 18, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> That makes sense. Also, the fans have been pretty insipired these days. By level 52 Espeon will have Bite, Sand attack, Psychic and Morning sun, I'm impressed that's actually very decent.



that was epic.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 21, 2014)

Emerald starts in under 8 hours, do we want to make another new topic or just have this one renamed to Twitch Plays Pok?mon? Not sure how much interest Emerald will generate.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 21, 2014)

They should go through the Battle Frontier


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 21, 2014)

It has begun. We are a female named Camila. 

About 40k people at this moment. We have a new thread again.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 21, 2014)

Indeed, looks like a few people have returned again, heh.


----------

